
The Well-Trodden Art of the Manhole Cover in New York City - misnamed
http://hyperallergic.com/306273/the-well-trodden-art-of-the-manhole-cover-in-new-york-city/
======
walrus01
[http://static.neatorama.com/images/2013-03/teleport-
manhole-...](http://static.neatorama.com/images/2013-03/teleport-manhole-
cover.jpg)

I'm standing directly on it but it's not doing anything...

------
jgranby
Some pictures of London coal plates here:
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/opercula?src=hash](https://twitter.com/hashtag/opercula?src=hash)

They gained some brief national attention in Britain (at least among those who
follow politics) when Jeremy Corbyn was revealed to be a fan. See:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/Jeremy_Corbyn/11867...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/Jeremy_Corbyn/11867182/Why-
Jeremy-Corbyn-and-I-both-love-coal-plates-and-drain-covers.html)

------
JoeAltmaier
So many designs! Not as collectible as POGs, but nearly as varied. And
probably hard to display in a bar - have to use reinforced wall mounts (they
weigh 300 lbs).

~~~
Qantourisc
136kg

------
beefman
Too bad this classic is down:
[http://www.drainspotting.com](http://www.drainspotting.com)

------
rcarmo
Loved the "MADE IN CHINA" one.

